# Family planning modifer



## sabarinath (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all,
Can anyone suggest me modifier for family planning as I get huge denials for office visit codes by Medicaid. I tried using ZQ modifier but was denined by clearing house itself. Can I use FP modifer to the e/m code with FP modifier and dx v25.09?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 11, 2012)

I a not sure about the FP modifier but it sounds correct.  Z modifiers were deleted as non HIPAA compliant more than 10 years ago and can no longer be used.  You may need to check with your individual Medicaid as they are slightly different in the different states.


----------



## sabarinath (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanx Mitchell


----------

